# moorish idol



## Moh (Apr 3, 2017)

is anyone keeping a moorish idol...and is there anything you will like to say about your experience whit them.


----------



## Moh (Apr 3, 2017)

Have this guy for 2 months... fed 6 times per day


----------



## Moh (Apr 3, 2017)

this guy is now the most expensive fish i ever got...he started nipping at my sps so now i am in the process of converting the tank he is in into a fish only and getting a 36x36 for a reef....given i always wanted a 36x36


----------

